# The Godfather Requests Your Services



## The Godfather (Apr 6, 2005)

Greetings,

I am the Godfather, the highest of rank among the Club Stogie Crime Family. I have come to you today to offer jobs for some elite brothers. I am not a criminal, I am not a murderer, I am a businessman, and just like business men I need employees. I would like to request the services of some professional "hitmen", otherwise known as bombers. We will of course anonymously "take care" of some newbies as well as deserving victims. Once we become big enough, we might even start allowing jobs to take place through the use of people requesting a hit...i mean job. So, do me the honor of placing well thought out Personal Messages (PMs) in my box. This whole organization, otherwise known as a business, will not work without the help of henchmen. 

Thank you,
Ciao,
The Godfather


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

DonVon, or jgrimball?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Not me. But im in.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL I like Scarface, wasn't much of a Godfather fan even though it's a pretty awesome movie. This is not me


----------



## quibbly (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm a noob here, but Director of IT for a large medical group in Texas. Would be glad to help.


----------



## The Godfather (Apr 6, 2005)

Ahh, I see many are interested, but those that reveal their desire to be among the ranks of the Club Stogie Crime Family have already revealed their alias, I must ask, if you wish to partake in our organization, I will need a Personal Message sent to my inbox, along with (recommended) a new alias, you know those detectives and snoops on these forums are just itching to bust a new fiend here, but I assure you, their task will be long and perilous.


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds alot like another "family" I know of as it pertains to cigars.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

The Godfather said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am the Godfather, the highest of rank among the Club Stogie Crime Family. I have come to you today to offer jobs for some elite brothers. I am not a criminal, I am not a murderer, I am a businessman, and just like business men I need employees. I would like to request the services of some professional "hitmen", otherwise known as bombers. We will of course anonymously "take care" of some newbies as well as deserving victims. Once we become big enough, we might even start allowing jobs to take place through the use of people requesting a hit...i mean job. So, do me the honor of placing well thought out Personal Messages (PMs) in my box. This whole organization, otherwise known as a business, will not work without the help of henchmen.
> 
> ...


I don't think this belongs here......but what do *I* know. Also who made you the "Godfather?" If you want my opinion this is a bit rediculious.

Just my .02


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Cigar Chic said:


> Sounds alot like another "family" I know of as it pertains to cigars.


I think I know the family your're refering to.


----------



## The Godfather (Apr 6, 2005)

Mr. Coppertop,

I understand your agitation to my newly formed recruitment procedure, but I do assure you that if I had not started the family I would not be the Godfather, but because I did, in fact, promote the organisations creation, I do think my title is fitting.

Ciao,
The Godfather


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I guess my point was *WHY* the need for this? What the point? People are bombing each other left and right here. I don't think making a CS Crime Family is going to do this Board a service. But what do I know.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

this is LSUstogie! and in my opinion its not rediculous, its fun. Geez man!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

it's not me...but I do think its a cool idea...i'm joining up!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nely said:


> this is LSUstogie! and in my opinion its not rediculous, its fun. Geez man!


Don't Geez man me.......what is the point? What will you learn from this? How about something that is educational. You know, like a forum is suppose to be. You can have fun but learn at the same time. All I'm saying is with all the bombings going on anyway....why a "CS Crime Family." Not to mention that there is another "Crime Family" out there already, on a cigar BB. Some of them post here, on CS. Don't you think it might look like a rip off of thier idea.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

This should be in the cigar trades and pass forum shouldnt it?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> This should be in the cigar trades and pass forum shouldnt it?


YEP, it should.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

coppertop said:


> YEP, it should.


Photo op tonight. Blue moon.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm with you CT...

A) This guy (like me) is a noob and has no place deciding he is "the godfather" of anything around here.

B) A noob (like me  ) has no place _deciding_ what a new group OR IT'S LEADERSHIP will be... this party is run by those that have been around for a while just like all of the FAQ/advice suggest. Maybe if he would have _suggested_ a new group and offered to help a more well known member, that could have been taken much more serious.

C) Most of all, like CT said, bombing runs are being made everyday around here and I for one am amazed at the generosity and efficiency of the bomber pilots around here. I look forward to _putting in the time necessary_ to get to know everyone so I too can someday be more involved.

Let's get this back on track and if someone wants to _SUGGEST_ a new name for a bombing organization... then let's give it a shot and try to remember our places and then maybe we can get something good done, although in this case it may not be needed but I digress...

Just thinking out loud


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Don't Geez man me.......what is the point? What will you learn from this? How about something that is educational. You know, like a forum is suppose to be. You can have fun but learn at the same time. All I'm saying is with all the bombings going on anyway....why a "CS Crime Family." Not to mention that there is another "Crime Family" out there already, on a cigar BB. Some of them post here, on CS. Don't you think it might look like a rip off of thier idea.


You are right coppertop.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

not trying to be right.......just offering up some advice. It's not about right and wrong. Really.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

coppertop said:


> not trying to be right.......just offering up some advice. It's not about right and wrong. Really.


now don't you go and try to get out of being right!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mmblz said:


> now don't you go and try to get out of being right!


CT

mmblz is right and I am right....

You're right


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> now don't you go and try to get out of being right!


It happens so infrequently you need to stop and take the time to appreciate it.   Seangar type disclaimer: (Kidding) (Really just kidding) (Honest it was meant as a funny not as a representation of your right or wrongness)


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> It happens so infrequently you need to stop and take the time to appreciate it.   Seangar type disclaimer: (Kidding) (Really just kidding) (Honest it was meant as a funny not as a representation of your right or wrongness)


Oh oh ... do I need to call Encore Souris out of retirement?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> It happens so infrequently you need to stop and take the time to appreciate it.   Seangar type disclaimer: (Kidding) (Really just kidding) (Honest it was meant as a funny not as a representation of your right or wrongness)


I took it that way LOL.....


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Photo op tonight. Blue moon.


Damn and I gotta go to work.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

gah, i think it sounds like a fun idea personally.
Sure forums are supposed to be an informative place where people share knowledge and questions.

But thats what makes it a forum.
This sorta thing makes a forum a fun community.
I'm all for this sorta thing.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I agree that this would be better off in the Bomb forum that's already established. I don't know about any other sites with members who are already doing this sort of thing, but since it's been brought up that is something to be aware of. Poaching ideas is unoriginal and that offends my delicate artistic sensibilities.

I wouldn't really participate in this sort of thing, because it seems too much like just bombing random people for no reason. But I might just not understand the concept. I participated in the St. Patty's day secret leprechaun deal because I had never done that before and it seemed like fun. And it was. But if I send out cigars to someone it's for a reason; I respect them, I like what they bring to CS or I just have a cigar that I think they will like. I enjoy doing that and I really appreciate it when somebody sends me some cigars out of the blue because I feel like they're doing it for the same reasons. I guess I like feeling that sending and receiving the cigars is more personalized and not just so we can make posts about it. 

But if this is your cup of tea, go for it. But you might want to investigate who else has something like this going and keep it in the bomb forum.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Well let's see here.... a new poster who registered yesterday I believe with less than 5 posts discussing bombing noobs... 

I'm not casting aspersions here... 

I'm not debating whether or not it belongs in this forum...

I'm just saying it just all seems rather foolish to me...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

personally i think this "noob" is someone elses alter identity but that could be just me.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

tecnorobo said:


> personally i think this "noob" is someone elses alter identity but that could be just me.


I would agree... but stand by my statement of foolishness... not that I have anything against foolishness.... God knows I can be foolish... wait a minute... I AM     God!!!! :r


----------



## The Godfather (Apr 6, 2005)

I assure you that I did not intend for this to be taken in the wrong way, I thought it would be a new twist off bombings, much like the St. Paddys day bombings. I am sorry if you think that I recieved the idea off of another website, I promise you I didn't, it was all premeditated in my head and just happened to be placed on another board before me. I was going to post under the Bombs forum but I thought that I would do more than bomb, I was going to wait till I recieved ideas though. Sorry for the disturbance.

Ciao,
The Godfather


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

The Godfather said:


> I assure you that I did not intend for this to be taken in the wrong way, I thought it would be a new twist off bombings, much like the St. Paddys day bombings. I am sorry if you think that I recieved the idea off of another website, I promise you I didn't, it was all premeditated in my head and just happened to be placed on another board before me. I was going to post under the Bombs forum but I thought that I would do more than bomb, I was going to wait till I recieved ideas though. Sorry for the disturbance.
> 
> Ciao,
> The Godfather


I wasn't refering to the idea......I was refering to the name "CS Crime Family" There is a similiar verision of that name used on another site. Not the idea.


----------



## The Godfather (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah, I see Coppertop, well I did not know about the name being used on another website, it was the likely choice for use of the forums name...

Ciao,
The Godfather


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

"God Father" send me a bomb of pre-embargo Cuban Vitolas and I'll be at your service. I'll wack a few of these wise guys. :w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

The Godfather said:


> Ah, I see Coppertop, well I did not know about the name being used on another website, it was the likely choice for use of the forums name...
> 
> Ciao,
> The Godfather


There was no way you could have........thats why I was letting you know. Wasn't trying to be a jerk about it. If I came off that way sorry. Although I still stand by my original post about this.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

coppertop said:


> not trying to be right.......just offering up some advice. It's not about right and wrong. Really.


maybe they are defensive cuz there looking at your avitar when they read your post...kinda angry.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CT I totally agree with you and no your not coming off as a jerk!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> maybe they are defensive cuz there looking at your avitar when they read your post...kinda angry.


Yeah it does look like I'm a big old grouch....LOL



zemekone said:


> CT I totally agree with you and no your not coming off as a jerk!


Thanks Zem


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with you CT, and the others who suggest you take this post to the trade forum. Not that anybody's gonna jump all over it, but who knows. If you want to get in some trades, bombs, pifs, or whatever; you really should judt hang out and post and read and generally get to be a recognized member, before you go all gung ho!! Not too many people are going to give you any merit when you have 3 posts ... no matter what!

SLOW DOWN and really Look before you Leap! Just my $.02!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

coppertop said:


> Yeah it does look like I'm a big old grouch....LOL


Yeah, you need to watch out for that. Wouldnt want people to think youre an old grouch just because of your avatar.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> But if I send out cigars to someone it's for a reason; I respect them, I like what they bring to CS or I just have a cigar that I think they will like. I enjoy doing that and I really appreciate it when somebody sends me some cigars out of the blue because I feel like they're doing it for the same reasons. I guess I like feeling that sending and receiving the cigars is more personalized and not just so we can make posts about it.


D...I like your philosophy.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Yeah it does look like I'm a big old grouch....LOL


Dgen quote: "Well?" (same disclaimer as before)


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Dgen quote: "Well?" (same disclaimer as before)


:fu 

I'm really not a grouch....LOL.

_that is meant only as a joke Da Klugs, no offense meant_


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Only Tamborils can offend me Mike. You are just a constant source of knowledge and amusement. (symbol for big hearted bull in a china shop here)


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Has The Godfather be assassinated?? :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

At the Godfathers' request, I have moved the thread here. I hope my arm heals quickly.
radaR


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Yeah it does look like I'm a big old grouch....LOL


I can imagine when you hit your 50's   j/k


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Only Tamborils can offend me Mike. You are just a constant source of knowledge and amusement. (symbol for big hearted bull in a china shop here)


 :r thanks Da Klugs.......


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nely said:


> I can imagine when you hit your 50's   j/k


Luckily I have a few years to go Nely......


----------



## The Godfather (Apr 6, 2005)

No, I have not been assasinated, I have decided to continue on with my organization...although I did not know about the other forums "mafia", I will gladly change the name if it will make everyone happy...I understand you may think this is a rip off but I gurantee, with all my cubans, that this was thought up in my own mind. I am still taking Personal Messages to join up, I think this could be a good idea.

No offence taken coppertop, I know you are a very respected man here and I respect you as well...I thank you for the criticism.

Ciao,
The Godfather


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I ecourage the Don to continue with his activities. It sounds like some people will have fun and if they find a new smoke that they enjoy, or even hate, the educational benefits are there as well.
I cannot personally participate, as I only use my powers for good and of course truth, justice and the American way. Does sound like fun though. Hell, anything that gets cigars into cigar smokers hands sounds like fun to me.
My .02.
radaR


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Please don't take offense at any of my responses here, the're all just my opinions.


Franksmith said:


> A) This guy (like me) is a noob and has no place deciding he is "the godfather" of anything around here.


He's in all likeleyhood a member trying to remain anonymous. Noobs' are allowed to have fun here too though.



Franksmith said:


> B) A noob (like me  ) has no place _deciding_ what a new group OR IT'S LEADERSHIP will be... this party is run by those that have been around for a while just like all of the FAQ/advice suggest. Maybe if he would have _suggested_ a new group and offered to help a more well known member, that could have been taken much more serious.


It's his group, what's the harm? It's not like he started a forum, he's just gathering players for a game.



Franksmith said:


> C) Most of all,bombing runs are being made everyday around here and I for one am amazed at the generosity and efficiency of the bomber pilots around here. I look forward to _putting in the time necessary_ to get to know everyone so I too can someday be more involved.


More generosity, again, what's the harm. It's just a different twist on an existing game. There are bombs, contests, etc., but, that doesn't mean we can't enjoy more of the same.



Franksmith said:


> Let's get this back on track and if someone wants to _SUGGEST_ a new name for a bombing organization... then let's give it a shot and try to remember our places and then maybe we can get something good done, although in this case it may not be needed but I digress...
> 
> Just thinking out loud


I'm sorry, I just do not understand the negative response to this thread. It's a cigar smoker playing a game. My perception of the post is that it is right on track, fun centered on a hobby that we all enjoy. If we have to remember our places doesn't the rigidity take away from the fun we are having? The originator of the post didn't insult any of the old-timers or anything. As far as getting some good done, fun is good, bombs are good, trying new cigars is good. Not trying to pick it apart or anything, but if a member wants to start a game, why not let those who are excited enough about it to play, do that. If it's something that some members are less than excited about, participitation in the game is by no means mandatory.

Just my .02, okay .04, now


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

How about the Club Stogie Teamsters? Or the Club Stogie Really Rude Fraternity? Or the Club Stogie Slightly Agitated Drivers in the Car Pool Lane?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

horrorview said:


> How about the Club Stogie Teamsters? Or the Club Stogie Really Rude Fraternity? Or the Club Stogie Slightly Agitated Drivers in the Car Pool Lane?


Sounds like you're ready to start a bombing squadron of your own!
:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

radar said:


> Please don't take offense at any of my responses here, the're all just my opinions.
> 
> He's in all likeleyhood a member trying to remain anonymous. Noobs' are allowed to have fun here too though.
> 
> ...


Well said Gary, if ya wanna play thats great,if not view another thread.. Theres something for everybody here.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

floydp said:


> Well said Gary, if ya wanna play thats great,if not view another thread.. Theres something for everybody here.


Ditto!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

You read some of these responses and it's j/k, didn't mean it, only a joke..what's going on? Why all the disclaimers? Why is everyone so touchy (???, might not be the right word) lately? 

Why not just type, read, re-read and then hit the submit reply button. If it sounds like someone, anyone can take offense to it, then re-type it! Heck, alot of times I ask Frank if something sounds right. 

I'm starting to feel self consciounce about anything I type in here anymore. Please if you read something I type, don't take it mean, it was just me fooling around. If I have something serious that I feel needs to be said to someone, I'll PM them (don't look for one, it hasn't ever happened). If you say something to me that you want taken seriously and not in a kidding manner, you'd better get out a hammer and hit me over the head with it, cause I don't take anything anyway but friendly. 

I like the idea of the Crime family or whatever you choose to call it!! I don't know if we'll get involved in it yet, we still have a list of personal bombs going off as you'll soon see but this sure does sound like alot of fun!! I asked Frank the other day what he thought about an organized monthly bombing raid to some unsuspecting BOTL and it sounds like what you've got going here! So look for me in the near future to help in the bombings. That's my favorite part of this site, bombing somebody!! 

Lighten up guys!! All this bickering doesn't do anyone any good. Like I tell my kids, if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all!! Remember, it's OK for this to be fun as well as educational.

Am I supposed to put a disclaimer here??? JMHO.. (guess you knew it was my opinion since it was me who typed it)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> You read some of these responses and it's j/k, didn't mean it, only a joke..what's going on? Why all the disclaimers? Why is everyone so touchy (???, might not be the right word) lately?
> 
> Why not just type, read, re-read and then hit the submit reply button. If it sounds like someone, anyone can take offense to it, then re-type it! Heck, alot of times I ask Frank if something sounds right.
> 
> ...


Well said wifey, but your kids don't listen at all....


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

It's in the right forum, and if some people enjoy it, what's the harm. I think Radar said it best.

If I focus real hard on trying to figure out what is wrong with some members starting a thread intended to send cigars to each other, my brain cramps. Personally, I would fit in better with the agitated drivers in the car pool lane.  

Enjoy your fun gentlemen.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

pds said:


> Enjoy your fun *gentlemen*.


uh hmmmmmm.... would gentlepeople be PC?? :r

Couldn't resist!! LOL


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. Floydp said:


> uh hmmmmmm.... would gentlepeople be PC?? :r
> 
> Couldn't resist!! LOL


You gonna mess with th real CS Godfather Anita?

:r


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

So, let the fun begin. Once the mafia members are found, I personally will step up to kick their ass. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

radar said:


> You gonna mess with th real CS Godfather Anita?
> 
> :r


I ain't scared!!!! :r

*I AM WOMAN!!! * 

:r :r


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I ain't scared!!!! :r
> 
> *I AM WOMAN!!! *
> 
> :r :r


and being a married Gorilla...I AM SCARED! I know who wears the pants in my house. Of course, please forgive my mis-speak earlier, "gentlepeople" would have been more appropo.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

pds said:


> and being a married Gorilla...I AM SCARED! I know who wears the pants in my house. Of course, please forgive my mis-speak earlier, "gentlepeople" would have been more appropo.


thank you.

see Gary??? I knew Paul was a smart man!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Cold beer! Cold beer here!

Hot dogs! Get yer hot dogs!


















Don't close this one Paul. I'm tryin' to make a livin' here. :tg


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Cold beer! Cold beer here!
> 
> Hot dogs! Get yer hot dogs!
> 
> Don't close this one Paul. I'm tryin' to make a livin' here. :tg


 :r I'll take one of each!!! Let me know what I owe ya, paypal ok?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

kansashat said:


> Cold beer! Cold beer here!
> 
> Hot dogs! Get yer hot dogs!
> Don't close this one Paul. I'm tryin' to make a livin' here. :tg


1 dog and 2 beers please, Anita's buying.
:al

Don't forget to tip this guy Anita.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

radar said:


> 1 dog and 2 beers please, Anita's buying.
> :al
> 
> Don't forget to tip this guy Anita.


 :r 10% appropriate?


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. Floydp said:


> :r 10% appropriate?


5% oughta be good enough. He's not that pretty and the beer's a little warm.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

pds said:


> It's in the right forum, and if some people enjoy it, what's the harm. I think Radar said it best.
> 
> If I focus real hard on trying to figure out what is wrong with some members starting a thread intended to send cigars to each other, my brain cramps. Personally, I would fit in better with the agitated drivers in the car pool lane.
> 
> Enjoy your fun gentlemen.


No way to improve what Paul said here, so

*Look at me!*​
He _He_


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well.... not too sure anyone has tried to see this through a noob's shoes yet....

There is so much helpful advice available here on the board that says to noob's to chill for a while, get to know people, let people get to know you and the ball will start rolling all on its own.

Now if this _is/was_ a joke by a regular.... well then I was not the only one that got sucked in and I guess I do not feel so bad but there must be a better way to do it.

_If_ it is a noob then there seems to be a double standard in this thread. One minute the forum says to hang out and get to be known and on the other hand it is saying "go ahead and come to the front of the line"

For a noob to suggest how the "gang" should start referring to bombing runs (which are already amazingly successful without him) and especially to make himself the leader is getting ahead of one's self IMHO based on the get to know system that seems to successfully keep things in order around here.

Do we know for a fact that that this is a regular member? Seems he/she could have saved us all some typing if he would have just said so.

A simple...

I am no longer the knight named (insert name here) that bombs after saying neeeet.... I am now the knight of "Godfather of aerial devastation." Now bring me a rolled shrubbery!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Franksmith said:


> A simple...
> 
> I am no longer the knight named (insert name here) that bombs after saying neeeet.... I am now the knight of "Godfather of aerial devastation." Now bring me a rolled shrubbery!


That would blow their alias. Don't sweat it too much. The bottom line is to have fun while we learn a little about cigars. The advice given in the forums regarding the newcomers is designed to keep people from trying to rip off members, beg bombs, etc.. The very nature of this one was a giveaway. In the early replies there were already guesses as to who it was. A year from now you'll spot a member using an alias in the first sentence or two. But, yes it's a regular member. I can see ISPs' as a moderator, that's why I'm not playing this one. I know who it is. 
I also saw earlier in the thread where you were lead into the negative thoughts and post. It's an open forum and someone will have negativity on almost anything you discuss, or in this case play. Try to ignore it. Make your own decisions about what and who you want to get involved with here. It will get easier as you get to know the place and its inhabitants. There are a lot of good people here.
Have fun, enjoy CS.
Gary


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

No way to improve what Radar said here, so

*Look at me!*​
He _He_



radar said:


> That would blow their alias. Don't sweat it too much. The bottom line is to have fun while we learn a little about cigars. The advice given in the forums regarding the newcomers is designed to keep people from trying to rip off members, beg bombs, etc.. The very nature of this one was a giveaway. In the early replies there were already guesses as to who it was. A year from now you'll spot a member using an alias in the first sentence or two. But, yes it's a regular member. I can see ISPs' as a moderator, that's why I'm not playing this one. I know who it is.
> I also saw earlier in the thread where you were lead into the negative thoughts and post. It's an open forum and someone will have negativity on almost anything you discuss, or in this case play. Try to ignore it. Make your own decisions about what and who you want to get involved with here. It will get easier as you get to know the place and its inhabitants. There are a lot of good people here.
> Have fun, enjoy CS.
> Gary


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Godfather, We are in need of your services once more. It seems that there is another family trying to get in on a piece of your action. I would like to call you attention, respectfully to this thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=424629&posted=1#post424629

I would like to be part of what ever you see fit, Godfather

Ron


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

Stop trying to stir things up Ron, lol!

Mike already called PitDog out as "Legion".


----------

